# Do all mothers at some stage feel heartbroken for their child when they start school



## LaDY

I was having this conversation with a friend, i was saying how there are times in many mothers lives where you feel sad for your chldren once they have started school. This could be due to...them not having many friends, not finding a partner for PE, them feeling left out etc. She told me it was only a minority of parents...is this true? I thought it was something that a majority of children/parents experience at one stage of their life?...am i wrong? Not that it should be the case however it is isn't it?...or is it not?

x


----------



## isil

I think it would be abnormal not to feel sad for them at some stage, if there is reason to. Like them being sad about something for the reasons you've said. I've been sad for my LO quite a few times since school started, I just want to keep him safe all the time!


----------



## Jaysmummy

I would definitely say its a majority

It's only happened a couple of times but Hollie has got upset when someone isn't her best friend anymore, or one of her friends stays dinners instead of sandwiches so she hasn't sat by them at lunchtime. It breaks my heart to think she's sad at school, even though I know most the time she's happy

I think it would be abnormal for a mother not to feel sad for the child if this happens.

Xx


----------



## kerrie24

All the time!


----------



## MegnJoe

Well reading this and thinking of my LO going already has me emotional so I think majority of parents will go through this repeatedly...even after schooling is done, with jobs and relationships, ect.


----------



## LaDY

its awful isn't it...when my friend said it was the minority i thought it couldn't be...you just want to protect them as much as you can xx


----------



## MegnJoe

Definitely not the minority. When I think about how I thought my life was over because someone broke up with me, or how I wasn't invited to a big party or something and I think of my daughter, I am sad for her but grateful too. I will be able to handle all these things with her. I look to the future too. How I am now happily married, on our own, a crazy cat, a lazy dog and a beautiful daughter and think how at the moment her life will have uncertain times and I will want to keep her from harm, but everything I've gone through and done has lead me to her and my OH. So while its scary, I think being the best mommy you can be is the best defense from sadness and hurt. *also* lol if my Mom noticed I was having a particularly hard week when I was in grade school she would pull me out early on a Friday for a movie and a yogurt, just us. No sisters, just me and mom. And she always got it out of me what was going on and as reluctant as I was, I would tell her and wow her advice worked! Lol..now if I had only heeded her advice as a teenager...haha, but again. Every path put me where I am now :)


----------



## suzib76

I have never felt that way for Leah and she is in her last year at primary school now aged 11

Jack however I have often felt completely heartbroken for, his autism means he doesn't just fit in the way other kids do


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes definitely!


----------



## MegnJoe

What great names! My neice and nephew are Jack and Leah!


----------



## emersonkelly

When they start going to school, mother's heart will be almost broken......this feeling is quite common among all parents.....!!:baby:


----------



## sabby52

Yes all the time xx


----------



## smelly07

i think its the majority without a doubt x


----------



## LaDY

Well im glad im not alone...i find myself getting really upset about...to the point it has made me cry a few times...xx


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

Yes very much so, my daughter (who is a bit of a drama queen) will come home and tell me things like so and so called me stupid I feel like crying as I really don't know what to do for her except tell her to ignore them x


----------



## Rockell8788

Oh gosh yes several times iv had a few tears because of thing my daughter has told me happening at school. Her first week one of the big kids told her she can't play with her little sister and shut the door, dd was stuck out in the play ground as the button is too
High and she was 'missing' from class for 20mins.


----------



## hel_5

Definitely!!


----------



## LaDY

Rockell8788 said:


> Oh gosh yes several times iv had a few tears because of thing my daughter has told me happening at school. Her first week one of the big kids told her she can't play with her little sister and shut the door, dd was stuck out in the play ground as the button is too
> High and she was 'missing' from class for 20mins.

Oh no poor little love, hope she was ok! Bless you, that must have even awful for you x x


----------



## ninifay

I'm more terrified because I can't watch him. All the shootings and stuff, just terrified the whole time he's gone


----------



## Doodlepants

I have felt sad for Holly on a few occasions now. She has lots of friends and seems happy enough but what seems like the tiniest thing to us is a big deal for them- when Holly started school she was adamant that she wanted hot lunches so she did, then after a few weeks she was looking a bit sad and when I asked her what was wrong she said that the line for packed lunches gets to go into the hall first- such a small thing to us but there was only a few of them in the class having hot food and I can just imagine her standing there looking all sad having to go in last :( She has packed lunch now and is happier :) I just think that going to school and not having Mummy or Daddy there to hold your hand through everything is a big deal- especially at such a young age.
I completely get where you're coming from.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Doodlepants said:


> I have felt sad for Holly on a few occasions now. She has lots of friends and seems happy enough but what seems like the tiniest thing to us is a big deal for them- when Holly started school she was adamant that she wanted hot lunches so she did, then after a few weeks she was looking a bit sad and when I asked her what was wrong she said that the line for packed lunches gets to go into the hall first- such a small thing to us but there was only a few of them in the class having hot food and I can just imagine her standing there looking all sad having to go in last :( She has packed lunch now and is happier :) I just think that going to school and not having Mummy or Daddy there to hold your hand through everything is a big deal- especially at such a young age.
> I completely get where you're coming from.

:( aw yeh its always the little things that pull on the heartstrings, I really over think it sometimes though and get to upset I have to pull myself together! x:hugs:


----------



## isil

I'm a bit sad over my boy at the moment. He says noone wants to play with him :( I've kind of seen it in the playground before school too. He always gets left out a little.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:-( aw mine have said things like that before. Its quite sad. Could you have a word and see if they will buddy him up?


----------



## isil

I've mentioned it to them before. I think part of the problem is that he tends to idolize the older, more mature boys in his class (he's a proper naive baby sometimes :( ) so even if they tried to get him to play with a child who was more similar, he probably wouldn't. Might try to invite someone home to play I think (the issue there is that they all live in massive houses and I'd feel embarrassed if the parents saw the house for any reason!)


----------



## Doodlepants

Don't be worried about what your house looks like hun! I'm sure no-one would judge :)

I's so sad seeing your child have a hard time at school, Holly's said before that no-one wanted to play with her and my heart felt like it was breaking! :(


----------



## motherofboys

I felt sad for mine at different times. my eldest was bullied so that's pretty much a given for feeling sad for them. also I felt sad when he missed about not being allowed to suit near his friend, I thought it was cos they messed around and he insisted it wasn't. turns out our was because he was on the top table with all girls and his friend was on a lower level table. can't really argue with that but felt bad for him still lol
my middle son I felt bad cos his birthday is October and by the time they started doing full days and could have the free milk we found out they had cocked up his free milk so he didn't get it and by the time it was sorted out he had had his birthday and was too old.


----------



## seoj

I for sure worry or feel bad for my SD when she goes through anything rough at school- she's a sophomore now and high school can be harsh. Girls can be harsh. Even though she is a strong kid and very capable of standing up for heself... but that is what being a parent IS! lol. We worry about our kids all the time... like if they are sleeping enough, or eating enough, or healthy enough etc... so school is just an extra layer. My SD is going to be able to drive alone in about 6mos! And I worry about that already. 

I'm kinda hoping your friend doesn't have kids and that is why she can't understand or that or she is just VERY layed back and def not in the "norm" ;)


----------

